# Chilean Grapes



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2011)

Most places are now taking orders for Chilean grapes. Im going to order 3 cases of the Muscat myself, may also grab some Pinot Noir.


----------



## robie (Feb 13, 2011)

Are these fresh or frozen? If fresh, how long does it take fro them to get from Chili to the USA?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a pick up date of April 1rst. Sorry Robbie as I know that doesn't answer your question but its the best I can do. I would like to get 4 buckets of juice possibly including muscato, Gewürztraminer, zinfandel, Pinot Grigio or Riesling. Does anyone have any past experience with any of these or suggest another white.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2011)

Fresh, Dont know how long it takes to get here but I can say that for the last few years the grapes have been really really nice, much cleaner then the ones that come in from Cali.


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I have a pick up date of April 1rst. Sorry Robbie as I know that doesn't answer your question but its the best I can do. I would like to get 4 buckets of juice possibly including muscato, Gewürztraminer, zinfandel, Pinot Grigio or Riesling. Does anyone have any past experience with any of these or suggest another white.



Have NOT seen Chilean juice in;
Gerw...
Muscato,
or Riesling.
The Red Zin is good BUTT, I would suggest the Carmenere and Malbec juice. If you can get the grapes get 1 lug of each and add to reds. Oak the reds and I put them under MLF as well


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2011)

Tom attached is the list I got last week. 

View attachment chilean Juices 2011.pdf


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2011)

I see the Muscat but not the Gewurtz or Riesling at the place Im getting mine


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats a nice list, wish our place had that list!


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I see the Muscat but not the Gewurtz or Riesling at the place Im getting mine



Yea Dan, where are these 2 ?

I stand on the reds I suggest!
Been there, done that. BTW the Red Zin was a medal winner


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2011)

Tom said:


> Yea Dan, where are these 2 ?
> 
> I stand on the reds I suggest!
> Been there, done that. BTW the Red Zin was a medal winner



Look under whites on the attached list above? Item # 1317 & # 1344


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2011)

oh, I was looking @ the Consumers Produce one. Is this closer to U?

REPEAT,
Still stand on those reds. I also came in 2nd in a AWS tasting for my Malbec.
Save those whates for CA when they come in. You cant get the "other" REDS any other time. 
Just my 2¢ worth.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2011)

It's closer and has a better selection. Its about a 100 miles away and there is another place I could go to half that distance but I like this place best (cool winery). Plus when I was there a few weeks ago I tasted some orange muscat that was to die for. They will have it bottled by the time I pick up this juice and I would like to get some.


----------



## Rock (Feb 15, 2011)

robie said:


> Are these fresh or frozen? If fresh, how long does it take fro them to get from Chili to the USA?



Takes 1 month you will see picking date on them grapes,and usually do not come in until may.I will say they are picked and packed perfect.


----------



## robie (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow, one month? Since they are fresh, are they still firm after all that time?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2011)

Robie, they are refrigerated during the trip and delivered fast. These grapes come in looking premo!!!


----------



## robie (Feb 15, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Robie, they are refrigerated during the trip and delivered fast. These grapes come in looking premo!!!



It just doesn't seem they would, being picked a month before. However, as you said, I have heard nothing but good about the Chilean grapes.


----------



## homer (Feb 15, 2011)

Wade where do you buy from or is this a dark secret? Runningwolf, do they ship or is this pick up only? bk


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 15, 2011)

pick up only


----------



## Rock (Feb 15, 2011)

Sprayed heavy with so2,packed with so2 pads on the top and bottom of lugs.Always have really liked these grapes and recommend them.They make very good wines.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2011)

It doesnt take them a month to travel here Robie. Most places take the orders and then order some extra. We send these orders to them ahead of time so they can respectively divide up and ship to each area appropriately. All in all it probably takes maybe a day or 2 longer then getting them from Cali but they take much more effort into shipping them and that can sometimes make the delivery even better then the shorter run due to this packaging.


----------



## Paulc (Feb 16, 2011)

Does anyone know of a source for this in the Savannah, GA area? My hbs only handles wine stuff on the side so I doubt he will have ready access. TIA
paulc


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 16, 2011)

He may not have the access to them but he may have info on where to get them from talking to all of his customers.


----------



## Rock (Feb 16, 2011)

Wade E said:


> It doesnt take them a month to travel here Robie. Most places take the orders and then order some extra. We send these orders to them ahead of time so they can respectively divide up and ship to each area appropriately. All in all it probably takes maybe a day or 2 longer then getting them from Cali but they take much more effort into shipping them and that can sometimes make the delivery even better then the shorter run due to this packaging.



Yes the grapes have been picked a month before you get them i dont know if it takes a month for them to get her but they have a harvest day on them and when i pick my grapes up its always a 3-4 weeks after the harvest day .They also come over on a barge.Not trucked in 2-3 days after Like cali grapes. 3-4 weeks after.Thats how its been for the last 5 harvest for our grapes and most of the suppliers around here only get them from 1 prime supplier.Like i said they are picked and packed very nice and stay fresh for a very long time on their journey.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 16, 2011)

Good info Rock. They are probably cold stored there for awhile until they have all that is going to be shipped ready, as it comes from at least 2 places and since there are multiple varietals some ripen before others and those like I said are probably sulfited and cold stored waiting for the other varietals to be ready to be picked.


----------

